# Presidential Address, 9pm(EST) Wed., 1/10



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

news article:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070108/ap_on_go_pr_wh/us_iraq
Link to TV Talk discussion:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335360

Adjust/pad SPs as necessary.

EDIT: Doh! Fixed.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Your first link is broken. It should be.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070108/ap_on_go_pr_wh/us_iraq
It may look the same, but the cut and paste from the other link lost some info.

Maybe the guide data will get updated before Wednesday. Anyone want to venture a guess on how long we should pad out SPs?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Doh! Thanks. I threw in the article link as an afterthought; the original thread has the same link, but that thread was turning political and I wasn't sure how long it would be around...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Oh, and even if the guide gets updated, there's still no guarantee that they'll shift the recording times by the right amount...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I can only speak for CBS programming in the Mountain Time Zone, but it looks like everything will be slid the length of the address.

CBS is planning on 30 minutes slide time.

7:00-Approx. 7:30PM MT  Presidents Address
Approx. 7:30-8:30PM MT  ARMED & FAMOUS
Approx. 8:30-9:30PM MT  CRIMINAL MINDS
Approx. 9:30-10:30PM MT  CSI: NY



phox


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Okay, hopefully a pad of 30 minutes will be enough.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

I am in NC and our CBS channel is currently listing some sort of sports event on Wednesday, at 9:00, shooting Criminal Minds and CSI into the middle of the night (2:07 and 3:07 am according to my to do list). So I guess I won't have to pad them.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Sporting events are the VERY REASON you'd want to pad.

Of course, they might just decrease the broadcast time on the local news to absorb any overlap, but I'd put in 30 minutes just to be sure.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

NBC's national schedule is showing only 30 minutes for Deal or No Deal with Medium starting at it's regular time.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

BriGuy20 said:


> Sporting events are the VERY REASON you'd want to pad.
> 
> Of course, they might just decrease the broadcast time on the local news to absorb any overlap, but I'd put in 30 minutes just to be sure.


OK. It is college basketball. How long does these last? My channel has a bunch of other shows in between, i.e.: news at 11:00, Letterman at 11:30, Becker at 12:30 (this should be pretty expendable), Late Late Show at 1:00am, then some entertainment show at 2:00am. Then comes the Criminal Minds and CSI.

I totally trust CBS NOT. I will pad the CSI by 30 min anyway.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

College basketball games are typically a little over two hours long, assuming no overtime.

Drew


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

ronsch said:


> _(...)_Medium starting at it's regular time.


It is?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> It is?


Yes it is. I just checked zap2it and they show a 30 minute Deal or no Deal followed by a new medium. CBS is showing a repeat of Criminal Minds at 9:30 followed by a reapeat of CSI NY at 10:30. I think it was originally supposed to be new.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> Amnesia said:
> 
> 
> > ronsch said:
> ...


Actually, I was commenting on the improper use of the apostrophe:

it's = it is.
its = possessive.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

My DirecTiVo still hasnt got updated guide data. With Zap2it being current I would hope my standalone would get updated guide data during the call tomorrow morning.


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 26, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Actually, I was commenting on the improper use of the apostrophe:
> 
> it's = it is.
> its = possessive.


Wow! Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Who gives a flying you know what. Get a job as an English teacher if you want to correct someone's punctuation.

Back to topic. I think in the Pacific Time Zone is largely unaffected since the 6:30 time slot is mainly World news.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I think in the Pacific Time Zone is largely unaffected since the 6:30 time slot is mainly World news.


Actually the West Coast is affected as a network would not want to show a new episode of a show on the West Coast and not the East. For example, the San Francisco Bay Area ABC station dropped the normal 9pm showfrom its listings for this Wednesday.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

OK. Criminal Minds and CSI dropped off my to do list...I went to find them manually for the time they were going to be run and they are still on in the middle of the night, but now they are listed as repeats.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looks like ABC (as noted before, only I'm being more explicit) is simply dropping Knights of Prosperity. (Not a good sign for fans of the show, since it doesn't have long before Lost returns anyway!)


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> OK. Criminal Minds and CSI dropped off my to do list...I went to find them manually for the time they were going to be run and they are still on in the middle of the night, but now they are listed as repeats.


In the Charlotte market, Criminal Minds and CSI were already scheduled to be shown overnight due to a Tar Heels game. The CBS affiliate had planned to show the game even before the Presidential address was announced.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Looks like ABC (as noted before, only I'm being more explicit) is simply dropping Knights of Prosperity. (Not a good sign for fans of the show, since it doesn't have long before Lost returns anyway!)


While I was watching Big Day, an ad for Knights said that it will air at 9:30. 
David Arquette, star of Emergency, was on Howard Stern's show this morning and said his show would air at 10 because of the speech.

When Lost returns it will move to 10pm so it won't affect Knights current time slot.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

so does anyone with access to their tivo know if the guide data is updated yet?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

My TiVo is _not_ updated.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chapper1 said:


> In the Charlotte market, Criminal Minds and CSI were already scheduled to be shown overnight due to a Tar Heels game. The CBS affiliate had planned to show the game even before the Presidential address was announced.


Have you read this entire thread?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Looks like ABC (as noted before, only I'm being more explicit) is simply dropping Knights of Prosperity. (Not a good sign for fans of the show, since it doesn't have long before Lost returns anyway!)


This is what both my Tivo and Comcast DVR are showing.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have the local DC NBC channel and the New York NBC for HD. They are showing different eps of Medium airing tonight. The New York channel (where my season pass is setup) is showing a rerun and the DC channel is showing a new one. I set a recording for the local NBC to make sure I get it, but I won't be getting HD.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

grant33 said:


> I have the local DC NBC channel and the New York NBC for HD. They are showing different eps of Medium airing tonight. The New York channel (where my season pass is setup) is showing a rerun and the DC channel is showing a new one. I set a recording for the local NBC to make sure I get it, but I won't be getting HD.


According to NBC, this week is a repeat; next week is the new one that was previously scheduled for this week.

http://www.nbcumv.com/entertainment...ainment-20070109000000-changes47addition.html


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Cool, thanks. Medium is my wife's favorite show and since we won't be home before it airs tonight I figured I better make sure I didn't miss recording it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

grant33 said:


> Cool, thanks. Medium is my wife's favorite show and since we won't be home before it airs tonight I figured I better make sure I didn't miss recording it.


Be real careful NEXT week, since your recording of it this week could prevent it from recording next week without manual intervention, if the guide data for this week isn't corrected before airtime.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

CBS pulled new episodes of both Criminal Minds and CSI:NY and are airing repeats tonight.

The episodes originally scheduled for this week are now airing next Wednesday.

I already caught one TiVo not wanting to record Criminal Minds next week due to the 28 day rule,
thinking it had recorded it already tonight.

Looks like all my TiVo's have the new slipped schedule for tonight, on all 4 networks.


phox


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

My DTIVO is now showing both of them as reruns tonight as stated above and has already successfully rescheduled the Criminal Minds episode for next week. 

The Medium originally scheduled for tonight is also on next weeks schedule but is suffering from the 28-day disease as dswallow has warned.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I forced an update this morning and got the Presidential address but I did not check the other things.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that the old schedule appears for a split-second before it's overwritten with the new one? Maybe more of _whatever_ my neighbor's smoking is seeping into my apartment than I realize.

Zap2it has the updated schedule so I don't see why TiVo isn't treating this as a normal change in schedule, if indeed I'm seeing what I think I'm seeing. Not that I'm complaining - however it's happening: :up: :up: :up:

I have an S3 with OTA-only. The effect I mention is more obvious in the non-TiVo-style guide (whatever it's called).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

http://abc.go.com/

is now showing

8/7c
According to Jim
8:30/7:30c
According to Jim
9/8c
President Bush Address
9:25/8:25c
The Knights of Prosperity
9:55/8:55c
In Case of Emergency


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Actually, I was commenting on the improper use of the apostrophe:
> 
> it's = it is.
> its = possessive.


Rhyme to remember "it" ...
Possessive "its" never splits.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> http://abc.go.com/
> 
> is now showing
> 
> ...


It and my guide now show

7:00 ATJ
7:30 ATJ
8:00 Address
8:30 In Case of Emergency
9:00 Primetime


----------



## Hawk1 (Sep 8, 2004)

minckster said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the old schedule appears for a split-second before it's overwritten with the new one? Maybe more of _whatever_ my neighbor's smoking is seeping into my apartment than I realize.


I just noticed it doing that myself, as well. Just when I thought I kind of understood how the TiVo software works -- it keeps two different versions of the program guide, displays the old one, then the new one?? I can't figure out what the point of that is. I have an S2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tem said:


> It and my guide now show
> 
> 7:00 ATJ
> 7:30 ATJ
> ...


Strange...it's showing me the same thing it showed Cherry!


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Strange...it's showing me the same thing it showed Cherry!


I've got the same guide data as Tem, but ABC.com clearly says Knights at 9:25. So I've done a manual recording from 9:25-10:25 to catch it.

I'm glad I just happened to notice that on ABC's web site (I was actually checking to see if those losers had ever put up Day Break) or I would have missed Knights -I just assumed it was pre-empted tonight.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

My Comcast DVR is now showing

8:00 Address
8:30 The Knights of Prosperity
9:00 In Case of Emergency
9:30 Primetime


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm on the West Coast and both my TiVos are stating that Knights of Prosperity has been pulled and replaced with a TBA.

I think I'll do a manual from 9-11.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Of course, the President wasn't quite as long winded as folks expected.

Prime is delayed 25 minutes and 13 seconds here in the Mountain time zone.

Folks relying on the published TiVo shedule will miss the first 5 minutes of their programs.


phox


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yep, I did.

My TiVo - as of yesterday - said Knights of Prosperity was cancelled and In Case of Emergency would air as expected at 9:30.

Instead ABC showed KOP starting at around 9:25 so I missed the first few minutes. Luckily I caught the problem around 9:40 and recorded the show at 10pm.

Sheesh... this "speech" was known at least 2 days ago... you'd think they'd be able to account for it properly.

They can babble about football for up to 30 minutes to "kill time" but they can't talk for 5 minutes about the President's talk about Iraq?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

NBC showed about 35 minutes of a _Deal or No Deal_ rerun in the MST zone, after the full _Friday Night Lights_.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Since I couldn't rely on the schedule in the guide, I recorded the speech with a one hour pad. This way I had no problems with Knights or Emergency.


----------

